# Online bikes/LBS



## rbscottsch99 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am thinking about finally getting a new bike. I am riding a 1985 Medici.
I have looked at several shops, and for value, the Motobecane bikes have really caught my eye.
I wanted to know from riders that have bought online, am I going to forever get grief from the LBS, Performance, etc? I never thought of Motobecane as being low end, and the components alone make the pricing an amazing deal.

What has been your experience?

Scott


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

the motobecane of today isn't the same as that of old...


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

If you are able to, and can find the time to, maintenance the bike yourself, I've found that buying from a *reputable* online dealer can save you some $$$. I say *reputable* because I gave into temptation and bought some carbon tubbies off eBay that have started to delaminate. I can't get the seller to even reply to my emails to tell me to p!$$ off, let alone work with me to get the issue resolved.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

I buy almost everything online... it's a lot cheaper and easier for me since I know what I'm doing now.
The only problem is when your buying something new and you're not sure how it will fit. If you can bring up the frame geometry chart and compare it to something you know and like you could be able to find a frame that will work without actually riding it.
If your going to buy something used make sure to ask questions or whatever it takes to get a full idea of the condition of the item.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

BD bikes really aren't that bad of a product as many say. The worst part is, everyone knows you bought on-line vs. a local shop. Some of their bikes are excellent deals, some are so-so. I'll gladly buy a high-end steel frameset from them if they offer them anytime soon.


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had a great experience with my lechamp SL. 

You do need to be very careful of fit, and be willing to weather smirks from your LBS.


----------



## rbscottsch99 (Jun 29, 2009)

Is your LC a relaxed geometry?


----------



## rbscottsch99 (Jun 29, 2009)

I mean compact geometry


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

rbscottsch99 said:


> I mean compact geometry



No, The LSL is a traditional road frame. The Ti frame are a semi compact.

On another note - with Motobecane broadcasting about you buying your bike online?

yes, you do have to put up with that for a while.....Until you get a new frame!
Then while they stare at your bike and talk about how great the "frame company" is only you know its a moto.

BTW the LSL kit of parts is EXCELLENT!
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=144219&highlight=s+works


----------



## rbscottsch99 (Jun 29, 2009)

How do you feel the riding between LSL and S-works?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

The LSL was an interesting frame. 
The best way to describe it was.....It felt flexible
It didn't handle well in the corners.
When ever I would mash on the gearing I would have some power loss.

As for the S-Works....

'S-Works E5 SL 55cm' and is a non AeroTec frame from 2002. It is NOT a Carbon Frame! 
granted there are many better frames now after 7 years but I really don't care!
the E5 bike is not as hard as rock nor does it beat you up on long rides. The bike is SO STIFF it makes me think its steel. I am a powerful guy for my size. 5'10.5" 165lbs when I put power into the drive I get my power out of it! And the only pain I have ever felt on the bike was from my old SKYE saddle I replaced because - I needed something wider for my sit bones.

So Compliant
So Rigid
So Smooth
and finally
SO BEAUTIFUL!!!

I realized after working at a shop that some of the BD bikes are ( Please forgive me) 'Part hangers' meaning the frames are not that great, but the kit of parts that is with the bike is the key to bikes pricing. 

Some the best bikes for parts are the ones with components from the same class.
Fens, Falkirk, Knight, and LSL - all have very good parts at a very reasonable price - Not to mention the frames are not that great. Which makes them perfect for Builds.

If I had to rebuild my bike I would be conflicted between the SRAM LC Force and the LSL - But I do love the classic look of the Flo Red S-Works with the Silver Shimano.

BUT!!!! I did ride the bike as the LSL for 3 months before changing. If you are getting into cycling I honestly would recommend any BD bike to people.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have owned 6 Motos and they have all been great. I recommend them wholeheartedly as long as you know how to size for yourself properly. As for comments, etc. from your LBS, anyone worth anything should respect you the same way they would a customer that buys a bike from them. Your service dollars are the same as anyone else and they should be happy to provide you with excellent service regardless of where you purchased your ride. I have found that most of the shops I have taken mine to have been very nice and quite inquisitive about the Motos. And most are surprised to find out how much of a bargain they are.

All this crap about buying from a LBS to support local or help the small business owner is just that, crap. If that's how someone feels, great, but they shouldn't tell everyone else that's the only way to go. I support local for many things, but I also want the best product I can get for my money. If the majority of LBS's really wanted to promote cycling to newcomers and veterans alike, they would try to provide more low-end options than they do, but many choose to cater to the higher-end clientelle exclusively. I have experience with both respectful and kind shops and elitest jerk shops.

I assume you didn't get into cycling only to receive praise about your bike from the employees at your LBS or from friends or other cyclists, did you? If you did, I would recommend doing something else because cycling is so rewarding if you are doing it for the right reasons. 

With all that said, I think you get my answer regarding a bike from Bikesdirect. Don't worry about what others think about your ride. If you decide to go this way, I can pretty much guarantee you won't be dissapointed. Good luck with your decision.


----------

